# Where's the best curry in Manchester these days?



## winterinmoscow (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm going back to Manc this weekend, and haven't been there since finishing uni quite a few years back. I wondered if anyone could recommend a good curry place nowadays. I had several favourites on the curry mile when I was there, but it may all have changed now

We're vegetarians BTW, in case that makes a difference

Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## susie12 (Jun 21, 2012)

Try the Punjab, end of the row left hand side heading out of town.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just go to This n That near Shudehill. Consistently the best, cheapest curry, anywhere, ever.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 25, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Just go to This n That near Shudehill. Consistently the best, cheapest curry, anywhere, ever.


 
Is the 'staff curry' place in the wee alleyway??


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 25, 2012)

That's the one. There's other 'canteens' around the same area but This n That is the best.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 25, 2012)

Yadgar's not bad on Thomas street as well.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Aye I like it there too. Some swear by Hunters BBQ but I only went once, the staff were rude as fuck and the food was minging.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 25, 2012)

I like the doners from hunters, you only need a small one though.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Just discovered This n That have a website!

http://thisandthatcafe.co.uk/menu.htm


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah another vote for this and that or one of the sweet palaces on Rusholme. Can't remember which one but it is opposite the main road that runs down to where main road used to be  They have a cafe inside and it does chana dahl and 2 chapati for a couple of quid. In fairness most of the mile is good these days.


----------

